# Seattle; Griots Garage Detailing Session



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Tomorrow, Sat, June 14th, at 9:00AM is a detailing tech session at Griots Garage R&D center. It will last till 2:00PM. Refreshments and gift supplied as well as other product giveaways.

This is in conjunction with the Puget Sound chapter of the BMW CCA. Admission if free. This is a great event, the techniques apply to most any detailing product not just Griots products.

Wash, Ore, Canada folks email me if interested.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Tomorrow, Sat, June 14th, at 9:00AM is a detailing tech session at Griots Garage R&D center. It will last till 2:00PM. Refreshments and gift supplied as well as other product giveaways.
> 
> This is in conjunction with the Puget Sound chapter of the BMW CCA. Admission if free. This is a great event, the techniques apply to most any detailing product not just Griots products.
> 
> Wash, Ore, Canada folks email me if interested. *


Hoser! 

Announce as far in advance (month or two?) next time and I'll make a northward trek to hang with the Seattle crowd for a weekend! Kurt would be delighted to make that one... 

Have a great time! :thumbup:


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I wish they had these kinds of things closer to where I live.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Seattle; Griots Garage Detailing Session*



RKT BMR said:


> *Hoser!
> 
> Announce as far in advance (month or two?) next time and I'll make a northward trek to hang with the Seattle crowd for a weekend! Kurt would be delighted to make that one...
> 
> Have a great time! :thumbup: *


They hold them almost all year long with the various car clubs...I can get ya an invite almost anytime.


----------

